# Indian TV channels in Singapore



## sara.penneru

Can anyone suggest me the Indian TV channel providers in Singapore??

Sara


----------



## simonsays

Do look up StarHub -  TV and SingTel : mio TV : A revolutionary Pay-TV service that will change the way you watch TV


----------



## WonderLust

ecureilx said:


> Do look up StarHub*-* TV and SingTel : mio TV : A revolutionary Pay-TV service that will change the way you watch TV


Lol, gotta love that hyperlink:clap2:


----------



## ptrlee

Check out this one; SingTel - mio TV : Channels & On Demand : Channels


----------

